# Wall of Frustration



## ReAlDaPh (Oct 19, 2015)

Okay gang, before Baron goes up for adoption...

Supposedly V's are smart and can learn anything (said the breeder). They love to be around you and won't leave your side...

We've owned two dogs before and NEVER have we been more frustrated with an animal. He won't stay off the furniture, he walks around trickling urine trails 10 feet long, bites everyone but Dad, rips clothing, eats anything not on a 6 foot shelf, snaps at your face, and has left cuts and dark bruises on Mom's arms. 

We have him in puppy training, feed him treats, and use the cheeriest voice we can muster with the circumstances sometimes. He has absolutely adorable moments, but the **** we endure every day, even if just an hour or two is really not worth it. He's tearing the family apart because we all just walk around the house telling him "No" and no one gets a break longer than a couple hours because we all grow tired of getting bitten and him not listening. Sticking it out to make the $1800 we paid for him not to mention the couple grand for a fence seemed like a plan at first...but now I'm not so sure.

~frustrated and ready to quit


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> We've owned two dogs before and NEVER have we been more frustrated with an animal. He won't stay off the furniture, he walks around trickling urine trails 10 feet long, bites everyone but Dad, rips clothing, eats anything not on a 6 foot shelf, snaps at your face, and has left cuts and dark bruises on Mom's arms.


Sorry, other than the trail of pee he sounds like normal vizsla puppy.
You have only had the new puppy for a little over a month. Babies take time, even ones with four legs..


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

How old is Baron? Still pretty young? I have to say that Vs are the most difficult puppy that I've ever had - and I'm not sure if you've experienced the shark attacks yet, but I thought that my puppy was a possessed little demon dog! Vs are lucky that they are adorable puppies. 

My advice is to hang in there - they are very much like having a small baby in the house, they need constant supervision, they need nap time when they are overstimulated (this is the cause of a lot of their craziness), and because they are so smart you have to be consistent, consistent, consistent. 

It seems like the craziness will never end, but one day you will wake up and realize that he's not biting at you constantly anymore and he's turning into your sweet cuddly best friend. I have no doubt that all this work now will pay off with a dog that you will absolutely love.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Wait.

All is not lost.

Is this your first puppy? And how old is the little monster?

You didn't mention if you got a crate for him, if not, do this immediately.

Then, get back to us with the answers.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Not an uncommon reaction to a Vizsla puppy - read this thread http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6693.0.html

Puppy is 13 weeks (worked out from your other post). The first three months are *very hard work*. You just to have to hang in there and use the forum to deal with the individual issues as they arise. It does get much better if you put the work in.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

I think we all know what you are talking about!

After agreeing with all that has been said till now,I would like to add that you would probably need to ask yourself and your family if you are ready to change your life because I think vizlas are not like other dogs: they don't really fit in unless you are ready to make place and adjustments:they need tolerance and lots of consistence and a sort of "firm smoothness"that says" I'm your master but I respect you"
And they need to MOVE.

We changed our working schedules to be able to be with Leo the most we can,we became consistent runners ,and our friends knows that inviting us is inviting Leo too.

I suppose we are a little obsessed but anyway owning a vizsla will surely change your life(mostly for good).I think once you honestly accept it,things are going smoother.

All the best
Miru


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ditto! All of what has been said is very true...... ours is over 2 years old now and she is a wonderful well behaved dog who just gets better with time .


----------



## ReAlDaPh (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow, what a difference a day can make, huh? Of course, Baron is the cutest little angel today! Almost like he woke up and smelled the coffee this morning! THAT is what I think frustrates us the most and twists our inexperienced mind. How can Baron, our loveable V that we drove so far on a late afternoon and couldn't resist bringing home that night, ALSO be the spawn of Satan?

So to square the questions away: He's young, just at 14 weeks and no, not our first pup. We had two mutts quite some years ago. We know he's a baby, it's the shark in him that was unexpected (not read up on that so well before we got him). We do crate him at night, and when we have to leave him to run errands. I'm getting mixed readings from this and other posts online about the crate time for discipline reasons (peeing inside, not peeing outside, feed him in the crate, peeing in the crate, etc.) Right now, trying not to punish him in the crate. We use 'disappointment' looks and crossed arms to let him know we aren't pleased with whatever action he's taken/or hasn't taken. But that's when Wifey gets frustrated, because he basically laughs (or talks back) in her face and keeps on doing it. If I'm home, not so much. Furniture and the snapping at the face are the biggest issues she has, and which I NEVER have an issue with.

Thanks for all the advice, and for being my sounding board.


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

The most important thing for you to know is that it will get better. Much better, especially relative to the way you are feeling now. My 2.5 year old was an *absolute* terror. Believe me, it crossed my mind to give him back. But now I can't and don't even want to imagine how I would feel if I had to give him up. Once he figured out his routine and aged just a bit, he became the great dog he is now.


----------



## ReAlDaPh (Oct 19, 2015)

Lyra said:


> Not an uncommon reaction to a Vizsla puppy - read this thread http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6693.0.html
> 
> Puppy is 13 weeks (worked out from your other post). The first three months are *very hard work*. You just to have to hang in there and use the forum to deal with the individual issues as they arise. It does get much better if you put the work in.


I've read that thread before, but thanks for another reminder that others have gone through this and made it through!


----------



## momofboys (Jun 8, 2015)

All of us had bruises and scratches covering our arms for the first two months after bringing Copper home. Shark attacks are the worst! It does get better. We also found that the shark attacks were the worst when he became over stimulated or over tired. Sooner after an attack he'd crash in someone's arms and sleep for an hour. Copper is now almost 7 mths old and is incredible, we couldn't imagine not having him. As long as he gets the proper amount of exercise (at least an hour a day preferably more) he's a joy to be around. Now that his puppy teeth are gone the shark attacks have stopped although every once in a while he has a puppy flash back as we call them and goes crazy in the house running and biting but we know if just means he needs a good game of tug or a run.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Crate time only at night?

Listen, figure out how much freedom he can handle, when does he get wound up...and put him in his crate 15 minutes before that with a little rawhide swizzle and let him chill in there for a half hour, maybe let him fall asleep.

Part of the problem here is that he has way too much time, and without any impulse control, he goes nuts. The crate isn't a punishment for him, but rather a necessary tool to help him remain in control. If he was in the wild at this age, his mom would leave him in a protected part of the den for q while and leave, probably for a big glass of wine.

Start using the crate during the day!


----------



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

im in the same boat but loki is my 1st dog and 1st time with a young puppy and because im single its only me and loki more or less 24-7 so its me he's coming at on his play/attack/over tired/over stimulated adventures apart from i work weekends and i have a friend stop and look after him/become his plaything lol it seems he's like this everytime he's awake i was struggling with what to do, still do at times i was thinking i was going to have to think about re-homing him thought i had an aggressive puppy which was having a negative affect on the way i was thinking about him i have lost my patience on a good few occasions and my bark n growl have come out which tbh i didnt enjoy nobody wants to be like that with a little puppy i had him in obedience classes but only went once because i wasnt keen on the way they were training the puppies they would hold the leads close so puppies couldnt move and get them to sit lay stand turn round in circles all on a mat and when i tried explaining about him already learning sit sit-stay and come all off lead they were adamant i did it their way or the highway so i rang a taxi and hit the highway haha and yes he's still doing these and getting better and all off lead i have a behaviour specialist coming today to talk to about his aggression but after reading what people have posted it does seem they are all like this and the posts on this thread have helped ease my worries (especially reading the snapping at faces bit that had me really concerned because i have friends with young children who he's been around) im still going to see this behaviour chap but im not as worried as i once was things are getting better ive only had him 5 week and he's only 12 week old actually 12 weeks today so i know its early doors and we're still getting to know each other and got to adapt to each other me with the most addapting to do lol and 1 thing i know for 100% is i am not giving up


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There are a couple of things than puppies really need. One has already mentioned, its the crate. It does more than give you a break, and give the puppy a safe place to sleep. It helps a puppy learn to settle without you, and that's a important step in a pups life. They don't have to spend a lot of crate time during the day, but enough so they learn to lay down, rest, and take a nap without howling a couple of times a day.
The other thing I don't see mentioned often, is teaching a pup to give in to you.
When I have a pup in my lap, and it starts to wiggle, and fight to do something else. I hold them close until I feel them relax, as soon as they do I release them. Because the second they relax, the pup has give in. I build on this as they figure out what I'm asking, and that its what sets them free.

We all have to trim our dogs nails, clean ears, take to the vet, and just any number of things that come up daily. Having a dog that will relax, and give in to you, makes life so much easier for you , and them.
On a side note, Don't try to clip all of a puppy's nails at one sitting. Just do one or two , and get them to relax. Turn loose with lots of praise, and catch a couple more nails later in the day.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Unfortunately for me, Dharma was and still is sometimes a bum biter! She is more than 2 years old and will sometimes still get crazy. It scares me to turn my back on her when she is like this. I thought my mom was going to get it the other night when she tried to make Dharma settle down. Instead she just encouraged that crazy side of Dharma. I told my mom to just walk away and let her finish her bout of craziness. Dharma did leave a scar on me a few months ago. Generally Dharma is very laid back and lazy.......


----------



## Pitanga (Sep 1, 2015)

When I first got Pitanga I thought she might have an aggressive problem too... the only thing that eased my mind was this forum! She is 20 weeks old now and I can't remember when was the last shark attack (and hopefully they won't happen anymore)! She is much more manageable now and when she starts to get destructive (chewing on furniture or finding random things to destroy) I know it is a sign that she is bored and I need to exercise or play with her. The best thing to tire her out is to let her play with another dog at the park. But taking a walk, playing fetch/tug of war, and doing training sessions are also good ways to get her tired. Your breeder is right, I am amazed at how fast she learns anything (except off the furniture... her new thing is to stand on top of the dinner table!!!). She still snaps at my face when we are playing sometimes, and I know it isn't an aggressive thing, but it gets me really mad because it hurts a lot! Whenever that happens I stop the play session immediately and walk away! 
I think my point is that they are all normal behaviors for a V and that if you hang on a bit more they will all get better in a few weeks! Try to tire him out more and he will be a little angle afterwords!
By the way, the trail of pee is probably a puppy thing... he must be in a rush to go back playing and doesn't realize he hasn't fully emptied his bladder yet.


----------



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

at times it seems like it could be related to the teeth coming through ive noticed he's been chewing with different parts of his mouth and when he's munching my fingers i can feel him moving them about and theres bits that feel hard under the gums i only allow this when i think he's calm though he does snap when playing but i also keep forgetting about being too hands on during these times and if i go to pet or tickle his stomach then i know whats coming, and afterwards give myself a telling off lol but if he does snap at me at times when ive had to pick him up or if he's going mad after ive let him get over excited i put him where he sleeps under the stairs and close the gate at first i did it and had him in there but didnt want it to be a punishment so id leave him a few secs and let him out when settled but hed be off again then after a bit he'd come and chill on me so he's got toys and things in there now and i'll give him chews to munch on, (i was letting him have a rawhide bone but decided against it and got him some natural chews pigs ears meaty bone beef lung and these things called moo chews which are cows oesophagus which are meant to be good for joints he loves em ;D ) he then comes chills out after 20 min or so the only thing that concerns me is am i teaching that snapping gets rewarded by leaving things in there for him


----------



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

Lots of good advice above. From our experience, I would reiterate, be sure the pup is getting plenty of exercise. There was a direct correlation for our pup, between not enough exercise, and bad behavior. 

A tired puppy is a well (or at least better) behaved puppy. 

Good luck!


----------



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

Antlers are great chew toys as well. Get the really heavy solid feeling ones.




fangsterno1 said:


> at times it seems like it could be related to the teeth coming through ive noticed he's been chewing with different parts of his mouth and when he's munching my fingers i can feel him moving them about and theres bits that feel hard under the gums i only allow this when i think he's calm though he does snap when playing but i also keep forgetting about being too hands on during these times and if i go to pet or tickle his stomach then i know whats coming, and afterwards give myself a telling off lol but if he does snap at me at times when ive had to pick him up or if he's going mad after ive let him get over excited i put him where he sleeps under the stairs and close the gate at first i did it and had him in there but didnt want it to be a punishment so id leave him a few secs and let him out when settled but hed be off again then after a bit he'd come and chill on me so he's got toys and things in there now and i'll give him chews to munch on, (i was letting him have a rawhide bone but decided against it and got him some natural chews pigs ears meaty bone beef lung and these things called moo chews which are cows oesophagus which are meant to be good for joints he loves em ;D ) he then comes chills out after 20 min or so the only thing that concerns me is am i teaching that snapping gets rewarded by leaving things in there for him


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

ReAlDaPh said:


> Okay gang, before Baron goes up for adoption...
> 
> Supposedly V's are smart and can learn anything (said the breeder). They love to be around you and won't leave your side...
> 
> ...


Did Baron's behaviour improve? I think there was a lot of good advice here... 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

It sounds like things are getting better and they will continue to as he ages. 

Mental mindset of how you feel about your dog can also affect their behavior, if you believe they are bad, they probably will be. Referring to a precious V baby as the "spawn of Satan" hurts me to hear.


----------

